# Fess Up, Who is this??



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Is this you? Just lookin to see if my neighbor is a member? I am never home to stop and knock, or when I am its late or as you can see, raining


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ha! Ya damn creeper. Slap a PFF sticker on your truck and see if you get a wave.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Take a day off that works also


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Where would you get a PFF sticker?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

+ one above?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

+2^


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Here ya go. Print em out and stick em on. Just don't sell them and i think you are legal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Full-She...640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2a337468


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

???? I guess my boy could draw the logo on em?? Lol. Is there no one that sells the stickers anymore?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*This is what they look like, on my car*


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Just right click, save logo, open in any art program. Adjust, print.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jaster makes a good point w/ his question...

I have wondered how many of my friends and acquaintances are PFF members and we don't realize it...could be sharing all sorts of lies and tall tales w/ each other...ha ha.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Never thought about the logo thing...I'm doing it...might make a new fishing buddy out and about.

Thanks guys for the tip on the logo's.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Tom, did you make that yourself or was it created and sold by a moderator?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Kenton said:


> Tom, did you make that yourself or was it created and sold by a moderator?


Yeah, if a moderator is peeking on this thread, can members print and give these away?

A pack of paper costs about the same as a hi-priced lure and you could print 20 stickers out of a pack...leave them around town at bait shops, tackle stores, etc...

Maybe we'd start seeing more members out around town.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like the guy that originally took on this idea was the welder that screwed everyone over i believe. 
Here is the thread:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/wtb-pff-decal-144432/

I doubt you will be getting a hold of him. 

BUT, that being said, i think making and selling them for a very small charge, i.e. to cover the manufacture cost, is not frowned upon. At least i never saw a moderator comment on the original thread about it.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I sent Pensacola Signs an email:

Hi there,

I am an active member of the Pensacola Fishing Forum. I know that some time ago a Joseph Z. had contacted you and had you print off some stickers with the PFF logo on them. That member has since come and gone. There is a high demand for more stickers and I thought maybe you already had a template to make more. If so, could you please quote me a price and let me know what your minimum order is to create more. If you do not have the logo, and would be interested in making some 6\" stickers for us, I would like to start discussions on that as well. Please get back to me at your convenience.

Thanks and have a great day,
Matt Watts


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I will buy the paper and a 6 pack if someone wants to make me some??


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

That's me! I was out back cleaning up my day's catch when the rain started...and never stopped.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Hell I want a sticker!!!!!


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

sign me up for a sticker though


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, i just got off the phone with Eric from Pensacola Signs. He is sending me a quote for a minimum order. Which should be about 30-40 of the 6" stickers. For $45ish. So the stickers would be $1.50-$2 each. I'll order them and then get them on here as soon as i have them in hand. I'll place the order on Friday. I'd be willing to mail them out for the cost of a stamp.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Will have to stop and say hello if I have time and see ya this weekend. I wanna look at that foxbody in your garage too!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Let me know I will get a couple


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Kenton I will take two. I live in Warrington, so if anybody on this side need any let me know.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

PM your information and i will put together a spreadsheet with everyone's info and phone numbers/emails/addresses when they are ready. It will be easier to keep track that way.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kenton said:


> Ok, i just got off the phone with Eric from Pensacola Signs. He is sending me a quote for a minimum order. Which should be about 30-40 of the 6" stickers. For $45ish. So the stickers would be $1.50-$2 each. I'll order them and then get them on here as soon as i have them in hand. I'll place the order on Friday. I'd be willing to mail them out for the cost of a stamp.


*I did get mine from the welder gone bad, for $2.00 a piece. I bought about 10, and passed them out to various persons, and kept one.*

*This was during the spring outcast sale.*

*I would like a few more, when they are available.*


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

if its easier, post when they come in and I will send you a stamped return envelope and two bucks in it?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

The stickers will be $1.25 a piece and I will have 50 to pass out. I need to put you on the list to make sure there is one available. 

Servo i will put you on as a place holder. One sticker?


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Got it, replied, thanks.

23 stickers have future homes as of now.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Just right click, save logo, open in any art program. Adjust, print.



if they are vinyl stickers...your printer ink isnt gonna work


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Fisheye, i'm ordering them from a printing shop.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/pff-stickers-216417/


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

39 spoken for as of now.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Fisheye, i'm ordering them from a printing shop.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/pff-stickers-216417/


i saw...but to keep somebody else from trying this and having ink all over the back window


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah, good point. Thanks.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Ah, good point. Thanks.


you can print on these but only with a vinyl printer that uses solvent inks and a heater/dryer under the vinyl...they start around $12k


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

i want one!


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*iwot*

I want one too


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Kenton started a thread for stickers. Just shoot him a P.M. and give him your info so he can contact you to get them when they come in


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> you can print on these but only with a vinyl printer that uses solvent inks and a heater/dryer under the vinyl...they start around $12k


Sheesh!! For $12K, I'll buy a 3-D printer and make my own PFF bobblehead!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Prince Caspian said:


> Sheesh!! For $12K, I'll buy a 3-D printer and make my own PFF bobblehead!


Too funny.


----------

